# Split Rafter Repair Questions.



## errodr (Mar 28, 2008)

I recently had a new roof installed and I noticed that during the install one of the rafters had split (2x6).

Is this a DIY repair?

Is it a simple fix to sister a 2x6 onto one side of the rafter, or should I put a 2x6 on both sides? Screws or bolts and what length should they be? What kind of spacing/pattern for the fasteners?

Thanks...


----------



## Rustedbird (Mar 28, 2008)

The sistering depends on if the framing overall hasn't moved and how the split was caused. Pictures would be nice. 

Usually it would be one nailed to the other. Last time I did it, it was two sixteen penny nails per linear foot.  Me and another guy plus one nail gun.


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 28, 2008)

Hello Errodr:
One 2 x 6 added should be enough to strengthen the split one, just make sure it has bearing on both ends so it is holding the load rather than adding to the load.
In one case I worked on there were a couple of 2 x 6s split and more sagging. We added several 2 X 8s and used a jack from the floor to assist the roof sag. When we removed the jacks, the 2 X 8s held nicely.
Glenn


----------

